# Snow snow snow!



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

22'' so far and i think another 12 hours to go!

CAN I STAY OUT ALL DAY?!!?!









!!









Before clearing a path for the dog to do her business


----------



## Miata313 (Nov 30, 2015)

*First snow*

Sundance is 14 weeks old..his first snow is a blizzard. Pictures are not great, but 13 inches at 6am and he did Not want to go outside.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Miata313 said:


> Sundance is 14 weeks old..his first snow is a blizzard. Pictures are not great, but 13 inches at 6am and he did Not want to go outside.


Yeah, if I don't clear a path she won't go to the bathroom. Hopefully it stays somewhat clear with the wind we are supposed to get!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Hey I am up in Bucks County (north of Philadelphia) and we have about a foot so far. I used to live in Reston and I remember how crazy it was down there when it snowed. In 1996 I think that FCPS were closed for like 2 weeks. And I think you guys are getting more snow this time. My son was in 4th grade in 2003 and missed a lot of school that time too. It is not a whole lot better up here but I don't think my daughter will miss quite as much school (fingers crossed). In 1996 we lived in a townhome and the plow never came. My husband and another young guy shovelled out the entire parking lot. I was going crazy because I was pregnant at the time and I couldn't help. When we finally got out and got to the store there was nothing on the shelves. We needed bread so I figured, "no problem I will make bread." Went to look for yeast and it was all gone. When we got to the check out the person in front of me had 12 of those 3-packs of yeast. I thought, "really? You are gonna make 36 loaves of bread." People in DC really panic when it snows.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Update: I started writing so long ago and then got sidetracked. We already have about 18 inches.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have about 2 feet here in the suburbs of DC. 

I don't clear snow for my dogs, they gotta do that stuff themselves. LOL.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics! 

gsdsar, you may be on to a new business. Let them loose in driveways to clear them and charge a bundle!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

gsdsar said:


> I have about 2 feet here in the suburbs of DC.
> 
> I don't clear snow for my dogs, they gotta do that stuff themselves. LOL.


i swear they'd stay out there all day if you'd let them

the great thing is how TIRED they get after having to jump around everywhere!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Rangers_mom said:


> Hey I am up in Bucks County (north of Philadelphia) and we have about a foot so far. I used to live in Reston and I remember how crazy it was down there when it snowed. In 1996 I think that FCPS were closed for like 2 weeks. And I think you guys are getting more snow this time. My son was in 4th grade in 2003 and missed a lot of school that time too. It is not a whole lot better up here but I don't think my daughter will miss quite as much school (fingers crossed). In 1996 we lived in a townhome and the plow never came. My husband and another young guy shovelled out the entire parking lot. I was going crazy because I was pregnant at the time and I couldn't help. When we finally got out and got to the store there was nothing on the shelves. We needed bread so I figured, "no problem I will make bread." Went to look for yeast and it was all gone. When we got to the check out the person in front of me had 12 of those 3-packs of yeast. I thought, "really? You are gonna make 36 loaves of bread." People in DC really panic when it snows.


Wednesday we had a freak 1" of snow that basically iced the roads. People had 5-8 *hour* commutes!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I wish I could tell you how many inches we have here, it's close to the dogs belly. I'm just trying to keep the door way clear. Both storm doors open outward. In the past we had so much blowing snow I couldn't get out, finally had to climb out the bedroom window so I could clear the doors, really don;t want to do that again. 
On the news they are saying they have had PENDOT trucks get stuck and one near Harrisburg rolled. Good thing this storm came on a weekend.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Smith3 said:


> Wednesday we had a freak 1" of snow that basically iced the roads. People had 5-8 *hour* commutes!


I used to commute from Reston to Alexandria (16 years ago so the traffic was probably less) and I remember that the slightest weather condition could add hours to my commute. Snow flurries, heavy rain, even too much sun (bright sun in a drivers face) could turn the beltway into a parking lot. And then there were specific days that were horrible no matter what the weather conditions were - halloween and the day after labor day come to mind. Everyone was trying to get home for their kids on those days.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

gsdheeler said:


> I wish I could tell you how many inches we have here, it's close to the dogs belly. I'm just trying to keep the door way clear. Both storm doors open outward. In the past we had so much blowing snow I couldn't get out, finally had to climb out the bedroom window so I could clear the doors, really don;t want to do that again.
> On the news they are saying they have had PENDOT trucks get stuck and one near Harrisburg rolled. Good thing this storm came on a weekend.


The plow truck got stuck in front of my house this morning.they had to get another truck to tow it out.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful!  About six inches of snow, the dogs have been out twice already, and they can't wait to get back out there! 

Hopefully I can get pictures later!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Here in SE Pa they have posted a travel ban, EM travel only.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

We aren't getting anything. So bummed.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rangers_mom said:


> Update: I started writing so long ago and then got sidetracked. We already have about 18 inches.


I'm in Montco and I swear it looks like we're closing in on 30in now. This makes up for all the busts last year. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm out west, but LOVING these snow pics! The dogs are great! The black ones look so stunning against the snow... 

Stay warm and dry, everyone!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Cleared off the porch about 2 hours ago, just looked and I'd say there is at least 3 more inches down. We've got at least 2 foot.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

We have about 2ft now and Lobo is thrilled! Some of the drifts are about 35 inches where the wind has blown it up against objects. He keeps going to the back door to stare out longingly but the wind has picked up so he will have to wait a few more hours to get back out there. These were taken early this morning  It has continued to snow since. I love the snow nearly as much as he does


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Some great pics all!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> I have about 2 feet here in the suburbs of DC.
> 
> I don't clear snow for my dogs, they gotta do that stuff themselves. LOL.


You guys were on the news yesterday, when and inch shut down the city! Most likely a lot of "Black Ice" that is not a lot of fun! 

We're watching the storm and some areas back there somewhere are having floods, must be on the coast?? And I'm guessing those waters would be deadly cold on top of being in the wrong place! 

Snow is one thing but that kind of stuff is crazy! :crazy:

But yeah two feet wow!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Rocky's mad cause we got no snow. 

And yes great pictures all!


----------



## dkaii9 (Oct 7, 2015)

It was my puppy's first time seeing snow today he's madly in love with it haha


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

LOL i love how much GSD love the snow. great pics!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

One day I hope to have a pack like yours mineareworkingline. How do you manage?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

All I can say from NE Ohio is, ya'all are welcome to it. We got slammed on Monday, 5 hours to and from work, 90 and 2 shut down, and my door looked like that one with all the snow inside. 

My neighbor blew out my driveway and made a path to my door. He is an angel. (And a saint for putting up with my dogs.) 

Other than having just dropped about 20 degrees, so we are at 9F, we really haven't gotten anything from this blast. Of course, I had to park down at the doctor's office because my folks driveway is yet impassible. 

Don't want to be greedy, you all can have this Shtuff No One Wants.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

We ended up with 30", record snow fall for our area, get to start digging out tomorrow, oh goodie I can hardly wait.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> One day I hope to have a pack like yours mineareworkingline. How do you manage?


Like living in a barrel full of monkeys!


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

Atlas is 11 months and this is his first encounter with snow.

He is a SNOW PUP!!!

He cant seem to get enough of it, I take him for walks and all he wants is to play in the snow! Running like a fool!

Here in Long Island we were decimated by the white crap.

Pee pup Pee! Sorry dad I'm having too much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Keep the snow talk and pictures coming! It's 42 degrees (celsius) and sunny over here and I could really do with the cold thoughts :laugh:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice pic!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We got walloped had 24 inches plus with snow drifts and stuff- our first snow of the winter. It had snowed the weekend before but just a dusting so it didn't count. Max was like a little kid out all day in the snow all weekend. You think it would have tired him out. Max hanging out my son and friends and max watching over his flock.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

and great pictures I love gsds in the snow!


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

oopsie! double post. didn't see this thread. pups having a grand old time. after i finished shoveling of course. 

ava and denzel (black and tan). nj. 24 inches by me.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

We got just a wisp, a dusting. I don't mind snow, but often we get ice storms here....so no frozen precip is a good thing. 

Love all the pics!

MAWL, nice pack you've got there!

However, I spy, what looks to be a SL?

If that's the case then shouldn't your screen name be "MinearemostlyWL"?


hehehehe....


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> We got just a wisp, a dusting. I don't mind snow, but often we get ice storms here....so no frozen precip is a good thing.
> 
> Love all the pics!
> 
> ...


Busted! LOL! 

Yes, one West German showline. He is a good boy, very nice temperament, a good easy dog, but not a push over. He is the type that would easily fit in most pet homes but a little oomph if you wanted to have some fun with him in other venues.

But, in this house, the majority rules, so MAWL, except for when the when the dictator declares My house, My rules!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Roger_Greaser (Jul 19, 2015)

We made an igloo and he thinks it's his new home.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

They all look fantastic. Fit and healthy!




MineAreWorkingline said:


> Busted! LOL!
> 
> Yes, one West German showline. He is a good boy, very nice temperament, a good easy dog, but not a push over. He is the type that would easily fit in most pet homes but a little oomph if you wanted to have some fun with him in other venues.
> 
> But, in this house, the majority rules, so MAWL, except for when the when the dictator declares My house, My rules!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Thanks! I try to let them have ample time to be just dogs. It seems to work good for all us!


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

What Great looking GSDs, Everyone!
Very jealous  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics all!


----------



## manchesterg (Jan 26, 2016)

Here is a video of my puppy 1st time in the snow


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

manchesterg said:


> Here is a video of my puppy 1st time in the snow


Great video! 

You planted the seeds for me to try that with my dogs!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Slow mo videos are the best! I saw it on the other thread having much fun diving in the sea of snow.


----------



## manchesterg (Jan 26, 2016)

hahah you should make sure you record it so we can see it =)


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great video!


----------

